# QUESTION: Smoker & Dehydrator Jerky



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey all,

         My bro got me a Dehydrator for X-Mas... I want to break it in with Jerky... I just have some questions... I see a lot of recipes call for liquid smoke and boiling it in marinade type mixtures before putting it in the dehydrator... my question is this (and what i was hopping i could do)...

Can i marinate, than rub the meat, than smoke it, and finally put it in the dehydrator?

that is what i was planning on doing, but i am not sure how long i should smoke it for before i put it in the dehydrator... any help would be appreciated... if this technique is not good, than by all means let me know... i have never made my own jerky, but i do love jerky and i want to do it right... thanks!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 28, 2010)

I usually make my jerky in the dehydrator but lots of people do it on the smoker. Normally when you do it on the smoker you are doing the whole process on the smoker you wouldn't use the dehydrator at all. If you are going to use the smoker don't put any liquid smoke in the mixture. Do a search for jerky and you will find lots of ideas and recipes on how to make it.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 28, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> I usually make my jerky in the dehydrator but lots of people do it on the smoker. Normally when you do it on the smoker you are doing the whole process on the smoker you wouldn't use the dehydrator at all. If you are going to use the smoker don't put any liquid smoke in the mixture. Do a search for jerky and you will find lots of ideas and recipes on how to make it.


Yeah i was gonna replace the liquid smoke with time in the smoker... and replace the boiling with the heat in the smoker... I am just concerned on the time i should leave it in the smoker before i remove it and start the dehydrating process


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 28, 2010)

If it was me and I was going through the work of putting it on the smoker I wouldn't put it in the dehydrator at all. Just leave it in the smoker at a low temp until the meat is done. Give it the bend test and you will know when it is done. It should bend and crack but it shouldn't break into two pieces. That's just me.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 28, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> If it was me and I was going through the work of putting it on the smoker I wouldn't put it in the dehydrator at all. Just leave it in the smoker at a low temp until the meat is done. Give it the bend test and you will know when it is done. It should bend and crack but it shouldn't break into two pieces. That's just me.


I hear ya... i was reading a bit more... i think i may skip the smoker and use the new dehydrator and add the liquid smoke to my marinade... I figure i might as well get some use out of it... thanks man! (maybe i will do a batch in both for comparison)


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 28, 2010)

Now that's a the best idea! That way you can compare and see what you like best.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 28, 2010)

I have made jerky with my dehydrator for a long time.

Don't add liquid smoke.

I use this recipe or a variant of it.

Great jerky.
[*]3 pounds (2 inches thick) top round steak, trimmed of any fat[*]4 garlic cloves, pressed[*]1/8 cup minced onion[*]1 Tablespoon minced fresh ginger root[*]2 Tablespoons sesame oil[*]1/2 cup soy sauce[*]1 Tablespoon honey[*]2 teaspoons dried crushed red pepper flakes[*]1/2 teaspoon white pepper[*]  1/4 cup red wine[*]Place *garlic*, *onion*, *ginger*, *sesame* oil, *soy sauce*, *honey*, pepper flakes, and *red wine* into a large, gallon-size zip-top bag. Seal and squish the contents until thoroughly combined. Place *beef* strips into the bag, squeeze out the air, and seal. Refrigerate for 24 hours.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2010)

Now I have a new dehydrator myself and I think I can find it under an awful lot of dust. I have always preffered my jerky in the smkoer but thats me. So give them new machine a shot and you make the call but atleast give us some Q-view first.


----------



## xsists (Dec 28, 2010)

I do a couple hours in the smoker and then move the batch to the dehydrator overnight.  I like the taste that I get from the smoke but the texture I get from the dehydrator.  I would say try it all 3 ways.  All smoker, all dehydrator and the hybrid method and find out what works for you.  People that I have given mine to love the way I do it, as do I, so I won't change.


----------



## meateater (Dec 28, 2010)

Either way follow the 40*-140* in 4 hour rule unless you have cure in it.


----------

